# Phone question.. yeah I know, I know...



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Just can’t get past this phone connection issue on such an advanced vehicle.. but I was told the Samsung connection is a problem is the same true with Apple? I may switch phone companies just to solve this issue. Any advice would help.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

No issues with my iPhone. Also been using Stats app which is pretty damn sweet. Widget shortcut gives me access to quick controls without confirmation and the app also includes a watch companion app that lets me control the car without the phone around.


----------



## flyeaglesfly (May 14, 2018)

I have an iPhone X and have never had an issue in the year that I've had it paired with the car. I do keep it in my front right pocket though, and one explanation I've seen around here is that those that have trouble tend to keep theirs somewhere that ends up putting their body routinely between the car and the phone (back pocket, bad on opposite shoulder, etc...), which I believe doesn't work great for bluetooth.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I’ll be in th car driving with the phone on the Qi.. it will drop after already being connected.. any other users get this?


----------



## flyeaglesfly (May 14, 2018)

No, that's not something I've encountered... sorry


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

The wife and I both have an iPX, we both have connectivity issues when attempting to open the car. Seems to have started about a month ago, maybe due to a recent software update?

I’m going to hard reboot the car tonight and continue to monitor. If this continues, I’ll schedule an appointment with my local SC.


----------



## Dale Gardner (Jul 1, 2017)

Works very smoothly with my iPhone.  I have XS Max


----------



## oshw (May 9, 2018)

Had a Google pixel, non-stop issues.

Went through every last setting on Bluetooth / app energy savings - you need to make sure that the OS/Samsung battery management can't touch the Tesla App. Apart from that it could be some kind of Bluetooth issue in the drivers/battery management level. This seemed to help a bit but I would have to sometimes go in and toggle airplane mode (or Bluetooth on/off/on).
So the point where I had a macrodroid automation task that did this.

Not a single issue since I've switched to a Huawei M20P. Flawless since day one.

Seems like it's at the layer where the OEM manages power savings / Bluetooth.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iPhoneX here, and have never had an issue with as a key or with the BT audio. 'it just works'


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Midnit3 said:


> Just can't get past this phone connection issue on such an advanced vehicle.. but I was told the Samsung connection is a problem is the same true with Apple? I may switch phone companies just to solve this issue. Any advice would help.


Which Samsung phone do you have? IIRC, some owners with older Galaxy models (S7 and prior) have reported intermittent issues with phone-key and Bluetooth audio.

I have the Galaxy S8 and phone-key has been nearly flawless the entire time. The only time I occasionally have Bluetooth audio connection issues is right after certain firmware updates (either car or phone firmware). Whenever this happens, my experience has been:

After car firmware updates, toggling airplane mode on the phone usually resolves the issue.
After major phone firmware updates (e.g. when my phone updated to Android 9.0 earlier this week), deleting/re-adding the Bluetooth audio connection in the car resolves the issue.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I have an older iPhone 6 something and it has always worked seemlessly...


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I have the Samsung Note 8... constant issues. I had the mobile tech guy look at it. He said don’t load the contacts. This connection issue happens even if I leave the article for 5 minutes. Sometimes I don’t even leave the car.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Maybe this proves the rumored conspiracy... Apple and Tesla have been working together all along...


----------

